# Exposure fusion > HDR



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

> In short, EF takes the best bits from each image in the sequence and seamlessly combines them to create a final 'Fused' image. Or more technically, the fusing process assigns weights to the pixels of each image in the sequence according to luminosity, saturation and contrast, then depending on these weights includes or excludes them from the final image. And because Exposure Fusion relies on these qualities, no exif data is required, and indeed, if you wanted to, you could include an image with flash to bring darker areas to life.
> 
> *Exposure Fusion Advantages over HDR*
> 
> ...


More on http://digital-photography-school.c...-it-how-does-it-compare-to-hdr-how-do-i-do-it


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks pretty good, I love not seeing halos all over the place. It's not available for Mac yet though, despite Macs being known for photo editing and working with images. They might be shooting themselves in the foot there a little...


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

More here. I've used this a few times, as have others.



Lloyd71 said:


> They might be shooting themselves in the foot there a little...


"They" are free software developers doing it for love. They can't afford foot bullets, but you could make it work on OSX if you tried hard enough.


----------

